# PCD Hotel Confirmation



## John J (Aug 13, 2010)

I am new to this forum and I have my first PCD coming up next week. One question I had was whether I should be getting a confirmaiont from either PCD or the hotel on my reservation. I sent in my travel information a while ago and got confirmation back from the PCD that they received it but hadn't heard anything on the hotel.


----------



## suchee (May 26, 2009)

I believe the PC makes the reservation for you, once you are confirmed for PCD. All you have to do is tell them your flight numbers etc, and they'll come pick you up at the airport in a BMW!! :thumbup:



John J said:


> I am new to this forum and I have my first PCD coming up next week. One question I had was whether I should be getting a confirmaiont from either PCD or the hotel on my reservation. I sent in my travel information a while ago and got confirmation back from the PCD that they received it but hadn't heard anything on the hotel.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

John J said:


> I am new to this forum and I have my first PCD coming up next week. One question I had was whether I should be getting a confirmaiont from either PCD or the hotel on my reservation. I sent in my travel information a while ago and got confirmation back from the PCD that they received it but hadn't heard anything on the hotel.


You won't receive any hotel confirmation from us. We just provide the hotel a list of our guests, their travel information (so they can have staff to transport if needed) and room preference.

They hold a block of rooms for us and basically "book" you when you arrive at the hotel. Hope that helps explain the situation :thumbup:


----------



## John J (Aug 13, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------

